# Rear tail light cluster



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Dose anyone know where to get (not brownhills) the rear light clusters, for my Hymer B496 2003, they are HELLA units, as normal thier web site is not very helpfull, there's are a lot of different clusters which look very similar, I have found the left hand cluster from seekpart24.com but its getting difficialt to obtain the right side cluster with the rear fog lens....anyone found a way forward, had a look at the NHF Search function without much success.....


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I think the Movera website had some when I was looking for a Burstner fitting.

It might be worth doing a search on Jokon light fittings as there may be some crossover with parts.


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

I think the top two are what you are looking for.

http://www.caravan-components.co.uk.../BT2955/Categories/Motorhome-Rear-Light-Hella


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

747 said:


> I think the Movera website had some when I was looking for a Burstner fitting.
> 
> It might be worth doing a search on Jokon light fittings as there may be some crossover with parts.


Yes thanks just the job used Jokon light Fittings and they called

Hella Caraluna 1 caravan rear light LH w/reverse

Hella Caraluna 1 caravan rear light RH with fog lamp

contact details:-

Mr. Karl Edan
Managing Director
TrailerTek
Warren Farm
Micheldever Station
Winchester
SO21 3AS
United Kingdom
Phone 01962 77 49 88
Fax 01962 795 093
Email: [email protected]
URL: www.trailertek.com


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Unless I have misunderstood the items, the Caraluna units are half the price at Caravan Components that I linked to above. Unless their website is out of date!


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

JeanLuc said:


> I think the top two are what you are looking for.
> 
> http://www.caravan-components.co.uk.../BT2955/Categories/Motorhome-Rear-Light-Hella


Thanks Philip.... my truck is a right hand drive, so the reversing light is on the left and the rear fog is on the right... I wonder if they do the other way around, thanks again for your input 

Further John Cross also dose them.... its just a matter of finding out what they are called then google


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Clive

Just phone the Hella agent at Guildford (SED, Slyfield Ind Est)
http://www.sedltd.com/

They should be able to get you one.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

gaspode said:


> Hi Clive
> 
> Just phone the Hella agent at Guildford (SED, Slyfield Ind Est)
> http://www.sedltd.com/
> ...


Hi Ken thanks for your input I have already ordered the units, got both units just incase..... the left hand unit has a crack in it.... no big deal as its the reflector but thourght I would try and see if I could get one.... Hymer replacement as listed in Hella was over £500.00 each there is a similar unit in the Hella range at £50.00.... but the germans only do the left hand drive units.... its quite an interesting result... anyway from now on members should be able to do a search and find this info.... the reversing light is on the left and the rear fog light is on the right... (for right hand drive vechicles)


----------



## margrae (Jul 12, 2009)

*right and left cluster interchangeable ?*

Hi

Caravan components caraluna mk1 light cluster right side write on their description that they can be fitted left/right ? is that correct. I have a RHD and it is the left cluster which just has the one white light ( ? fog) on it so I could use the right cluster?

Confused

Margaret


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon Margaret,

They are reversible and are handed to accomodate the side of the road the vehicle is registered in. There are four versions, one has the fog light, the other reverse. Within this, there is one model of each for caravans with a reflective triangle, the other for motorhomes with a reflective square.

For the UK you would need the RH with fog, and LH with reverse.

For your motorhome this would be;

http://www.caravan-components.co.uk/epages/BT2955.sf/en_GB/?ObjectPath=/Shops/BT2955/Products/EL525H

This is suitable for a motorhome as it features the square reflector, and has the reverse light so it can be fitted to the left hand side of the vehicle.

I hope this helps,

Regards,
Chris


----------



## margrae (Jul 12, 2009)

*re lights*

Hi Chris

Thanks for reply but your link shows the left cluster. I need the right sided cluster but on my motorhome the right sided cluster only has the fog light on it and it is the left sided cluster that has the reverse and fog on it.

So on caravan components it would be the one that they display as the right cluster with the fog light that I would need....right ?


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon,

Sorry I misread. You need http://www.caravan-components.co.uk/epages/BT2955.sf/en_GB/?ObjectPath=/Shops/BT2955/Products/EL520H

This is the motorhome MK1 Caraluna which has the square reflector and fog light which is suitable for the RH rear light on a UK motorhome.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Alternatively if you ask your local dealer for a Hella Caraluna Mk1 suitable for a Motorhome with fog light they should be able to help you also.

Regards,
Chris


----------

